# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SYBASE CASE statement

## David Ray

Hi all

Can anybody tell me if Sybase 11.x supports a &#39;CASE&#39; statement, and if not, which version does ?

Many thanks


David Ray

----------


## samir

i am working with 11.5 , &#39;CASE&#39; statement works with us  :Smilie: .


------------
David Ray at 7/31/01 11:21:33 PM

Hi all

Can anybody tell me if Sybase 11.x supports a &#39;CASE&#39; statement, and if not, which version does ?

Many thanks


David Ray

----------

